# Dual boot OS 9 et 10 session 9 disparue !



## patrick jean-jacques (24 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
alors que je tentais (vainement) d'installer les drivers de lecteur Imation Superdisk (pour test) sous ma session 9.2.2 (iMac 400DV) et après avoir déposé à la main quelques extensions dans le dossier système (puis poubellisé celles çi) faute de résultats,
je me retrouve au démarrage (mode pression sur touche Alt ) sans l'icône OS 9 
Ou ais-je bien pu déconner ?,
et comment réparer tout ceçi ?
(il me reste sur la partition 9.2.2 quelques applis dont j'ai besoin (Cdspin doctor, la suite Adobe etc...)
merci d'éclairer une nouvelles fois mon pauvre cerveau embrumé de vos lumières,
Patrick JJ


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2013)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> merci d'éclairer une nouvelles fois mon pauvre cerveau embrumé de vos lumières,
> Patrick JJ



Là, la brume me semble épaisse, car sauf à ce que tes deux OS soient installés sur deux volumes différents, alt au démarrage ne peut t'être d'aucun secours pour changer d'OS.

Depuis OS 9 (j'espère bien comprendre "9.2.2") il te faut sélectionner OS X dans le tableau de bord "Démarrage", à moins que ton Mac n'appartienne à ce genre qui accepte le démarrage touche "X" enfoncée*, et depuis OS X pour repasser à 9, Préférences système démarrage.

(*) Je précise car apparemment, tous les Mac ne répondent pas à cette sollicitation, mon Pismo le fait, mais pas mon Palourde, et je n'ai pas d'iMac G3 sous la main pour tester.


----------



## melaure (24 Juin 2013)

Allez avoue, tu as effacé le "dossier système" ... 

Si non tu peux simplement booter sur un CD avec Mac OS 9.2.2


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (24 Juin 2013)

;-))
donc je presse alt au départ et seul la partition OSX montre le bout de son nez (Icone de démarrage):
depuis cette session je voit bien que le dossier système est toujours là,
précision un seul disque dur partitionné en plusieurs morceaux:
OS9 et X, Documents, Images etc.
Donc je boote avec un cd OS 9 (9.1) et ensuite je tente de réparer,
j'ai oublié les fondamentaux de l'OS 9 
dommage,
Patrick JJ


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2013)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> ;-))
> donc je presse alt au départ et seul la partition OSX montre le bout de son nez (Icone de démarrage):
> depuis cette session je voit bien que le dossier système est toujours là,
> précision un seul disque dur partitionné en plusieurs morceaux:
> ...



Non non, du moins, si j'ai bien compris : OS 9 et X sont sur le même volume, donc la touche "alt" ne te proposera jamais les deux systèmes, uniquement celui qui est sélectionné dans la PRam ! Pour passer de l'un à l'autre tu es obligé de passer par "Démarrage" (TdB ou Prefs système, selon que tu es sous 9 ou X) ou la touche "X" si tom Mac le gère, et sue tu veux passer de 9 à X (hélas, la touche 9 ne donne pas le résultat équivalent en sens inverse :rateau.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2013)

*patrick*,

avant l'incident que tu évoques, tu parvenais à _booter_ sur OS 9.2.2, n'est-ce pas? Est-ce que tu peux dire, si c'était le cas, comment tu t'y prenais?


----------



## melaure (24 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non non, du moins, si j'ai bien compris : OS 9 et X sont sur le même volume, donc la touche "alt" ne te proposera jamais les deux systèmes, uniquement celui qui est sélectionné dans la PRam ! Pour passer de l'un à l'autre tu es obligé de passer par "Démarrage" (TdB ou Prefs système, selon que tu es sous 9 ou X) ou la touche "X" si tom Mac le gère, et sue tu veux passer de 9 à X (hélas, la touche 9 ne donne pas le résultat équivalent en sens inverse :rateau.



Tu as raison, c'est bien ça ... Pour ça que je gardais une petite partition pour OS 9


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (24 Juin 2013)

Merci de voler à mon secours ;-)
donc pour booter sur l'OS 9 je dois presser au démarrage la touche "alt" ensuite j'ai un écran ou au choix je choisi la partition 9 ou la X,
actuellement l'icone OS 9 a disparue !?!
sinon la machine démarre en prioirité sur l'OSX (panther) disque de démarrage par défaut,
voilà,
Alza m'as tué ! car impossible de me souvenir quand j'ai configuré cette machine de la manip pour ce dual boot !

Je me fais peur parfois,
Patrick JJ
PS; par contre depuis Panther je peux choisir dans prefs système 9.2.2 pour démarrer, mais ensuite je suis bloqué sur cette partition ? non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2013)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Merci de voler à mon secours ;-)
> donc pour booter sur l'OS 9 je dois presser au démarrage la touche "alt" ensuite j'ai un écran ou au choix je choisi la partition 9 ou la X,
> sinon la machine démarre en prioirité sur l'OSX (panther) disque de démarrage par défaut,
> voilà,
> ...



Bon, tu réponds à la question ? OS9 et X sont-ils ou non sur la même partition ? :mouais:


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (24 Juin 2013)

en plusieurs parties;
une pour l'OS X 
une pour l'os 9
puis docs, images etc...
déjà évoqué au dessus,
donc deux partitions distinctes pour 9 et X,
mais test échoué n peux plus depuis X choisir de démarrer sous l'OS 9, boote sur X,
j'ai abimé le système ...
PatJJ


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2013)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> en plusieurs parties;
> une pour l'OS X
> une pour l'os 9
> puis docs, images etc...
> ...



Pfff &#8230; Enfin, depuis le temps que je demande ! 

Bon, alors démarres sur un CD OS 9 (9.0, 9.1 ou 9.2 peu importe), et va vérifier que le dossier système de la partition OS 9 est bien béni (c'est un "9.quoi", celui là, au fait ?). S'il ne l'est pas (icône générique et non l'icône spécifique au dossier système), alors la cause de ton problème est là, tu n'as plus qu'à le bénir, et ça sera sans doute bon !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (24 Juin 2013)

De la version 9.0.4 :
O.K
ensuite  je suis dans Imac install cd
et le bureau en arrière plan m'affiche bien toutes mes partitions
(rien compris à la "bénédiction" ! normal je suis athé ),
là, je cale....


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2013)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> De la version 9.0.4 :
> O.K
> ensuite  je suis dans Imac install cd
> et le bureau en arrière plan m'affiche bien toutes mes partitions
> ...



Ton dossier système doit avoir l'icône spéciale, celle avec un petit Mac dessus. Pour ce faire, il faut "bénir" le système (désolé, c'est comme ça que ça s'appelle).

Pour bénir le système, tu ouvres son dossier, et tu double-cliques sur le Finder. Normalement, lorsque tu refermes la fenêtre, le dossier doit arborer son icône spéciale, et dès lors, il redevient opérationnel.

Attention toutefois, si c'est un 9.0.x, il est possible que ça ne fonctionne pas, OS X refusant généralement la cohabitation. Dans ce cas, seule solution, passer en 9.1 ou mieux, 9.2 (9.2.2)


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (25 Juin 2013)

Merci Pascal de m'avoir appris à "bénir"
donc , c'a pas fonctionné,

je vais réinstaller l'os 9 proprement un jour plus calme,
Patrick JJ


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2013)

Tu as bien fait ça depuis OS 9 ? Depuis OS X, ça ne marche pas !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juin 2013)

*Pascal*,

est-ce que tu as déjà essayé, depuis OS X, d'appliquer dans le Terminal une commande '_sudo bless_' au Dossier Système OS 9?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2013)

macomaniac a dit:


> *Pascal*,
> 
> est-ce que tu as déjà essayé, depuis OS X, d'appliquer dans le Terminal une commande '_sudo bless_' au Dossier Système OS 9?



Nan, jamais, tu crois que ça fonctionne ?


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juin 2013)

Personnellement, je n'ai jamais fait l'expérience, car je n'ai pas de Mac avec _dual boot_ : OS 9 / OS X. Mais qui sait? *Patrick* pourrait peut-être essayer? La commande devrait ressembler à quelque chose comme :


```
sudo bless -folder "/Volumes/OS9/System Folder"
```

si '_OS9_' est le nom du Volume voulu et si le Dossier Système 'OS9' s'identifie bien en '_System Folder_'. Une commande préalable : 


```
ls /Volumes/
```

devrait fournir le nom exact pour le Terminal du Volume 'OS9' et une commande 


```
ls /Volumes/Nom_exact_de_OS9
```

le nom exact du 'Dossier Système'.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2013)

macomaniac a dit:


> Personnellement, je n'ai jamais fait l'expérience, car je n'ai pas de Mac avec _dual boot_ : OS 9 / OS X. Mais qui sait? *Patrick* pourrait peut-être essayer? La commande devrait ressembler à quelque chose comme :
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Déjà, pour le dossier système, le nom exact est "Dossier Système". contrairement à OS X, OS 9 n'était pas "multilingue" !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (26 Juin 2013)

Ou la console,
bonjour à tous,
effectivement j'avais trouvé quelques pages ouèbes ou la manoeuvre s'applique en mode unix et malgré un passage bref dans une asso de Linuxien et plusieurs mois d'utilisation intensives de PC sous linux, j'ai toujours quelques difficultés à m'y mettre,
(je mémorise absolument pas les commandes) et en plus mes deux Mac sont éloignés,
donc je dois faire un "copier coller "sur clée pour aller tester sur l'iMac,
je vous tiens au courant,
pour l'heure il me faut ABSOLUMENT trouver une jauge huile pour ma (vieille ) ouature.
;-))
Patrick JJ ( gagné par les pannes diverses...)....


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2013)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Opour l'heure il me faut ABSOLUMENT trouver une jauge huile pour ma (vieille ) ouature.



Sous OS 9 ou OS X ton os ?


----------



## melaure (27 Juin 2013)

Une petite session VNC à distance et hop c'est bon


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (27 Juin 2013)

donc pour répondre à Pascal,
mon vieil OS tournen au SP95 ;-))
sinon Melaure : session VNC à distance (? ! ?)
pourquoi si compliqué , 
le mode target devrait suffire ?
(with my little fire-wire cable)
non ?
Patrick JJ


----------



## melaure (27 Juin 2013)

Pour voir l'écran de ton Mac à distance dans ton club Linux. Un peu bête de passer ton temps à faire des aller retour pour tester une ligne de commande ...


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (27 Juin 2013)

J'ai du manquer ce cours là,
Melaure tu passes quand tu veux me donner une leçon ;-)
( j'ai encore pas mal à apprendre...)
et de moins en moins de temps ...
Patrick JJ


----------



## melaure (27 Juin 2013)

C'est un peu loin je suppose.

Grosso modo, tu actives le partage d'écran sous OS X, tu oublies pas de rerooter le port adéquats de ta box sur l'IP du Mac utilisé, tu notes bien l'IP de ta connexion ADSL, et tu te connecte à distance de l'exterieur sur le port rerooté.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (27 Juin 2013)

et (presque) rien compris 
et avec un câble réseau croisé ?
de mac à mac sans box ni autre intermédiaire ...
faut que je m'inscrive au cours du soir...des lacunes ...
Patrick JJ


----------



## Invité (27 Juin 2013)

Je ne comprends pas l'intérêt de toutes ces manoeuvres 
Puisque tu peux démarrer depuis un Cd d'Os9, pourquoi ne pas ré-installer depuis ce CD au lieu de chercher des solutions compliquées ?


----------



## melaure (28 Juin 2013)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> et (presque) rien compris
> et avec un câble réseau croisé ?
> de mac à mac sans box ni autre intermédiaire ...
> faut que je m'inscrive au cours du soir...des lacunes ...
> Patrick JJ



Là je parle d'accèder à l'écran de ton Mac qui est chez toi, depuis une machine de ton club de Linuxien ... sauf si tu emmènes ton Mac avec toi


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (28 Juin 2013)

D'accord 
j'ai compris,
je vais plus aux réunions Linuxiennes,
l'uniforme des croisades ne me convient pas même si je considère le système un poil supérieur à tous les autres,
(classement : 1 / linux 2 / Mac OS pas tous) et 3 / : rien ! Ah si un bon crayon et du papier.
Patrick JJ


----------

